# Tollbar Items disabled wenn View den Focus verliert



## fifo (1. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe in meiner RCP Anwendung eine View in dieser View habe ich eine Toolbar mit verschiedenen Commands. Diese Commands enbale ich mit der Hilfe eines Property-Testers. Das Funktioniert soweit auch alles einwandfrei.
Jetzt habe ich nur das Problem, wenn ich meine View verlasse, d.h. wenn sie den Focus verliert, dann sind die Menü-Punkte in der Toobar disabled. Ich hätte aber gerne das sie enabled bleiben. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das lösen könnte?

Hier die Definition eines entsprechenden Commands und Handlers:

```
<command
     commandId="com.mycommands.RemoveObject"
     icon="src/images/btndel_u.bmp"
     label="Remove Object"
     style="push">
</command>

<handler
   class="com.mycommands.RemoveObjectImpl"
   commandId="com.mycommands.RemoveObject">
   <activeWhen>
      <with
         variable="selection">
      <iterate
            ifEmpty="false">
             <test
                  property="com.myviews.enableProjectTools">
             </test>
       </iterate>
        </with>
    </activeWhen>
</handler>
```


----------



## Wildcard (1. Feb 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ist dein Command Handler nur aktiv wenn deine View ausgewählt ist?


----------



## fifo (2. Feb 2011)

Genau das ist mein Problem die Handler sind nur aktiv wenn die View ausgewählt ist. 
Wenn ich die View verlasse dann ist ja auch keine Selection mehr da, die vom PropertyTester getestet werden kann. Somit werden die Handler deaktiviert. Das Verhalten ist im Prinzip schon richtig, nur nicht so wie ich mir das gewünscht hätte. 
Mit fällt leider für das Problem keine Lösung ein.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2011)

Benutz ein OR Bedingung und erlaube die Empty  Selection als gültig. Erkenne zwar den unmittelbaren Nutzen dahinter nicht, aber niemand hindert dich daran das Ding auf aktiv zu setzen auch wenn es das eigentlich gar nicht ist.


----------

